# my NOS'd up 350z



## choopak (Oct 3, 2004)

this is my silverstone Z, running a NX wet efi kit 100 shot, upgraded clutchmaters fx100 clutch, grounding kit, 3 gauge a piller...man i got too much to list have a look tell me what you guys think
http://www.msnusers.com/JOeYSTyLeVOL1/myz.msnw


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice car. id watch out for the bottle tho way to easy to see through the back window isnt it?


----------



## choopak (Oct 3, 2004)

*actually the gauges do*

i should have done my nitrous gauge, and other gauges, with a kill switch, at the street race's, the first run people see my A piller glowing, and assume im a ricer. after i "juice my biaatch" everyone is loooking for a intercooler or bottle. I took another Z (it was automatic) by 4-5 lengths squeezing, after that, only the domestics on freakin slicks wanna run, thinkin like i run 10's lol, thats when i get pissed go to the shop and get the skyline out, IT'S NOT MINE, owner sleeps at the shop, thats another story. yeah what sucks is i wanna hide my nitrous bottle, but i have another bottle i bought off ebay, and was gonna do a dual bottle, for show of coarse


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

choopak said:


> i should have done my nitrous gauge, and other gauges, with a kill switch, at the street race's, the first run people see my A piller glowing, and assume im a ricer. after i "juice my biaatch" everyone is loooking for a intercooler or bottle. I took another Z (it was automatic) by 4-5 lengths squeezing, after that, only the domestics on freakin slicks wanna run, thinkin like i run 10's lol, thats when i get pissed go to the shop and get the skyline out, IT'S NOT MINE, owner sleeps at the shop, thats another story. yeah what sucks is i wanna hide my nitrous bottle, but i have another bottle i bought off ebay, and was gonna do a dual bottle, for show of coarse


don't do the second bottle for show thats weak. chill out dude lol you don't have anything to prove here :thumbup:
edit: oh and dont post in mutiple threads its a nice car dont get me wrong but people get angry with double/triple posting


----------



## choopak (Oct 3, 2004)

*my bad*

what is a multiple thread, because i was on the forced induction forum too? im just pumped up, i did all this work myself, tuned it, and got some pics online. I saw people posting about going with NOS on there, for a 350z, youll be good for a 100 shot with no extra fuel pump, maybe iradium plugs, 350z runs so rich, that if you had a 350 with a intake and exhaust and a S-AFC, you can make 25hp to the wheels , leaning out the car  :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Is that a www.mrgrille.com grille?


----------

